# United DEQM offer: Fly Apr 21 - June 15 2008



## Icarus (Apr 21, 2008)

From Flyertalk:

United finally decided to match AA and other airlines current Double Elite Qualifying Miles offer. EQMs count towards status and you don't get any extra redeemable miles for this.

Registration required. Details are here:

http://www.united.com/page/article/0,6722,1252,00.html#Earn Double Elite Qualifying Miles

-David


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow, thanks!   I didn't get this notice.  And I already have a RT to KOA from BOS booked for this time period.  That oughta help me retain my premier status.

Sue


----------



## camachinist (Apr 22, 2008)

Since many people make travel choices based on such promos, like us mileage runners , there's also a link to track UA promos which one is elegible for or is participating in:

https://www.ua2go.com/mppromo/listPromotions.do

The member's account login page will appear first when clicking on the link.

Now off to find that SIN run I was looking for last week 

Pat


----------



## Pat H (Apr 22, 2008)

Now I NEED to do a mileage run. Pat, if you find anything good to SIN, please post it.


----------



## sfwilshire (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm signed up for AA and United. Thanks. I flew US Airways today. Guess I need to go look for a similar offer there.

Sheila


----------



## Icarus (Apr 22, 2008)

Pat H said:


> Now I NEED to do a mileage run. Pat, if you find anything good to SIN, please post it.



I'm going May 21 - 29. $920 for an upgradeable W fare. I already had this trip planned, so the DEQM promo timing works out. I paired that with a 30K intra-asia business class award on SQ to Bangkok, so I'll just spend one night on either end of the trip in Singapore.

The only UA fares I could find to get me to LAX from Maui around that time were in the same price range as my ticket from LAX - SIN, and there were no saver awards available. (There was one F saver on the return date, but nothing going out, even for the extra inventory). So, for the first time, I ended up booking a standard award for the OGG-LAX legs. I wish there was a more reasonable fare, because that would another 10k EQMs with the DEQM promo. I guess I'll keep an eye on that and see if UAs fare comes down at all. If not, I'll just use the miles.

You might look at LAX or SFO to HKG. I was finding fares for around $600+ or so. You should also be able to find relatively good fares to LHR for now through mid-May at least.

All these fares have stay requirements, but I don't remember how long, so they may not be good for a classic mileage run.

-David


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 22, 2008)

I finally got the email from United today.  I'm glad they didn't forget me.  But at least my TUG friends get the word out quickly.

Sue


----------



## camachinist (Apr 23, 2008)

I already have my dates and routing for a number of runs, but SIN is sticky because of 5 days on the ground (including the outbound date change). Wife expects nose to grindstone this year 

FWIW, check out the DEN-LHR inaugural sale (good from many originations) and keep an eye on the international e-fares. I saw some good ones in this weeks batch, but I'm busy in the shop and can't fly right now, even for turnarounds.


----------

